# Sieger Shows



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Just curious, but do they have Sieger Shows for Maltese?? I didn't see any mention of one on the AMA site so my guess is no. 

Karyn


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No, they don't. The AMA has one national specialty each year.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Okay that's what I was guessing, but wanted to double check. I know there is the IABCA that you can show maltese under (I'm pretty sure), but wasn't sure if the maltese breed also did Sieger Shows. 

Thanks,
Karyn


----------

